# Weird moss



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it hair algae?


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm asking you ;P


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

looks like algae or algaified java moss...


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

is it harmful?:fish:


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm really not the expert on plants (obviously you know that), but I'm guessing it's not harmful unless it takes over the whole tank or starts covering all the plants.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

unless you put java moss in there, thats hair algae and you should take it out.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

algafied java moss? and yesh it looks like hair algae, its harmless


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

true it is harmless but it will take over if you dont stay on top of it.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

what if you trim it?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

that should be fine


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

It is kinda neat looking... if you keep it under control. 

By the way guys, this picture is actually of my mum's tank. And mum and I are both of the doctrine that one man's weed is another man's flower. I think she does plan on keeping it and trimming it.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

YOUR mum's tank???


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

What type of moss that was? I never seen it. Is it harmful for fish? The things are looks like bond. Is it? Any one will tell me what was that?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

there are very few plants you can get in freshwater tanks either through direct or indirect means that are actualy harmfull for your fish themselves. Its more an issue of the plant growing out of controll or into the filter etc.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I had hair algae like that great spot for my guppy fry to be safe, they loved it!


----------

